# For all the haters



## Sunshine1 (Aug 16, 2010)

Looks like he is gonna do just fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine in the NFL.   Brady needs to be demoted BIG TIME. And #15 needs to move up to the number 2 position behind Orton. 

http://www.denverbroncos.com/multimedia/videos/NFL-Network-Tebow-Highlights/1b6e1ac1-7193-4c83-996e-976f7758477c#?id=b551bfa7-aaa3-4b2c-a192-f5957f173fa0


Thank God football season is here................


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 16, 2010)

per espn-

Tebow went 8 of 13 for 105 yards in the second half, with most of the completions and yards coming on dump-offs during the closing drive against a soft defense.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Aug 16, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> per espn-
> 
> Tebow went 8 of 13 for 105 yards in the second half, with most of the completions and yards coming on dump-offs during the closing drive against a soft defense.



Per ESPN:

http://espn.go.com/blog/afcwest/post/_/id/15727/denver-should-promote-tebow-demote-quinn


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 16, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> per espn-
> 
> Tebow went 8 of 13 for 105 yards in the second half, with most of the completions and yards coming on dump-offs during the closing drive against a soft defense.



Per ESPN you forgot about the second sentence in that paragraph.  

Tebow went 8 of 13 for 105 yards in the second half, with most of the completions and yards coming on dump-offs during the closing drive against a soft defense. On the game's final play, Tebow scrambled 7 yards for a touchdown, running over safety Kyries Hebert to score -- a power move he used so many times in college.

"a power move he used so many times in college." Something yall dogs know a little something about. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/recap?gameId=300815004


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 16, 2010)

I know about the power move as well. All the way back to his freshman year when Tennessee was winning 20-14 with about 5 minutes left in the game. Then here comes Tebow on 4th and short and boom!! power move. bad times


----------



## lisa1914 (Aug 16, 2010)

Tebow will do great!


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 16, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> ..running over safety Kyries Hebert to score -- a power move he used so many times in college.[/COLOR]



Who????


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 16, 2010)

lisa1914 said:


> Tebow will do great!



thats what Hershel thought too ...


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2010)

Why don't we just put him in the hall of fame right now.


----------



## lisa1914 (Aug 16, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Why don't we just put him in the hall of fame right now.




I think we should


----------



## bullgator (Aug 16, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Why don't we just put him in the hall of fame right now.



Not so fast there.....at least wait until preseason is over.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 16, 2010)

Tebow looked strong.

I'm not sure what game any reporter that claimed his passes were 'dump offs' but I don't think it was Denver/Cinnci.

I only caught the final drive but Tebow looked sharp. He made one completion by rolling to his right and snapping a rope out about 15 yards hitting the receiver in the numbers. That was after getting away from pressure up the middle.

I'm not a huge fan, but not a hater. I thought it would be a long row to hoe for him in the NFL because of his passing form but if last night was any indication the feller has worked mighty hard and may have overcome his tendency to take that ridiculously long wind up.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2010)

lisa1914 said:


> I think we should



Well of course you do.


----------



## lisa1914 (Aug 16, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well of course you do.



What can I say, everything about him is great.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 16, 2010)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Tebow looked strong.
> 
> I'm not sure what game any reporter that claimed his passes were 'dump offs' but I don't think it was Denver/Cinnci.
> 
> ...



I'm not a lover or hater but I wouldn't mind seeing a guy that works hard succeed in the NFL when EVERYONE said he was going to be terrible in the NFL since he started at UF.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 16, 2010)

He has worked really hard the entire off season.He worked with former Tampa coach Jon Gruden to help improve his passing...He showed well against the third team defense,now if he gets to move up and play the second string or first string we can really gauge his progress...I think he has put the effort into becoming a good Pro-quaterback,I am just not convinced that the first  preseason game against the third string defense is going to be enough...I think he will be a very capable QB as a backup but until he plays some games and proves he is a starter I will wait and see....I do think it was a great pick by Denver BTW,he will at least make Brady Quinn sweat a little....


----------



## Twiggbuster (Aug 16, 2010)

No quarterback last very long running in the NFL.
Maybe he's different.


----------



## SFStephens (Aug 16, 2010)

lisa1914 said:


> What can I say, everything about him is great.



Must be the salt in the air down there.......


----------



## lisa1914 (Aug 16, 2010)

SFStephens said:


> Must be the salt in the air down there.......


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 16, 2010)

So the UF fans are putting Tebow in the hall after a showing with mixed results against third stringers in his first preseason game?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> So the UF fans are putting Tebow in the hall after a showing with mixed results against third stringers in his first preseason game?



Darren for them that's all it takes.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 16, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> So the UF fans are putting Tebow in the hall after a showing with mixed results against third stringers in his first preseason game?



SGD brought up the idea actually.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 16, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Darren for them that's all it takes.



Just a pot stirrer like the rest of us.  Couldnt stay off the Tebow thread could ya?


----------



## chadair (Aug 16, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> He has worked really hard the entire off season.He worked with former Tampa coach Jon Gruden to help improve his passing...He showed well against the third team defense,now if he gets to move up and play the second string or first string we can really gauge his progress...I think he has put the effort into becoming a good Pro-quaterback,I am just not convinced that the first  preseason game against the third string defense is going to be enough...I think he will be a very capable QB as a backup but until he plays some games and proves he is a starter I will wait and see....I do think it was a great pick by Denver BTW,he will at least make Brady Quinn sweat a little....



great post. Tebow did a fine job against 3rd string defenders. only time will tell if he is a good qb or not



Nitram4891 said:


> Just a pot stirrer like the rest of us.  Couldnt stay off the Tebow thread could ya?


we all know Brad wears Tebow jammies


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2010)

chadair said:


> great post. Tebow did a fine job against 3rd string defenders. only time will tell if he is a good qb or not
> 
> 
> we all know Brad wears Tebow jammies



Tebow wears Brad jammies.


----------



## chadair (Aug 16, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Tebow wears Brad jammies.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Aug 16, 2010)

lisa1914 said:


> What can I say, everything about him is great.



Preach it girl.......... LOL.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 16, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Tebow wears Brad jammies.


----------



## golffreak (Aug 16, 2010)

If he keeps doing what he did at the end of the game he will get hurt and hurt badly. Just a matter of time. Don't mistake my comments as coming from another Bama fan. I am a die hard Bronco's fan and have come to terms that he may be our quarterback. I wish him nothing but the best, but if you want him to last he will have to stop trying to be superman.


----------



## stikslinger (Aug 16, 2010)

I agree with golf freak. BUT just in case he turns out to be a great quarterback do not set him up too high. we have all seen what happens then.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 16, 2010)

Twiggbuster said:


> No quarterback last very long running in the NFL.
> Maybe he's different.



Oh, I don't know,...you know there was that guy from San Fransico, then, that dude from Philadelphia,...and the cat that started at Philly and ended in Minnesota...
Tebow will tone done his running, just like those guys did, with a good supporting cast and scheme he may even thrive.
I'm pulling for him

Forgot to mention Fran whatzizname with the Vikes...


----------



## bullgator (Aug 16, 2010)

A lot of armchair experts living for the day they can say "I told ya so". 
It's not like we haven't heard it since his freshman year, but I guess now we can take it to the next (pro) level. Let the guy take a shot at a dream...if he makes it, he makes it....if he doesn't, he doesn't!. 
What other rookie is under this much scrutiny?.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Aug 16, 2010)

1st...does sunshine1 = proside?

2nd...tebow isn't going to last long in the nfl taking shots like he did towards the end of that game.  If his team mates didn't pick him up after that td, he would have laid there a few minutes, he was stunned.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> 1st...does sunshine1 = proside?
> 
> 2nd...tebow isn't going to last long in the nfl taking shots like he did towards the end of that game.  If his team mates didn't pick him up after that td, he would have laid there a few minutes, he was stunned.



sunshine1/proside/dewalt.


----------



## mr4shootin (Aug 16, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> So the UF fans are putting Tebow in the hall after a showing with mixed results against third stringers in his first preseason game?



Nobody mentioned that he also had third stringers protecting him on his side of the ball.


----------



## ToroAzul (Aug 16, 2010)

Nugefan said:


> thats what Hershel thought too ...



ZIng!


----------



## sleeze (Aug 16, 2010)

If Tebow gets hurt...........he is more likely going to get hurt standing in the pocket.

I am all for Tebow running over people...........after all he is only 6'3",,,245lbs.

But hey,,,,,,,,people have been saying he was going to get hurt ever since his freshman year of college.  Eric Berry has said that ,,,,that hit with Tebow was the hardest collision/lick anybody has put on him.

How many games has Tebow missed in his career?  Not many.  The kid is durable.

Not saying a injury will not happen,,,,,cause its is after all football.


----------



## ACguy (Aug 16, 2010)

mr4shootin said:


> Nobody mentioned that he also had third stringers protecting him on his side of the ball.


 
And 3rd stringers dropping passing .


----------



## sleeze (Aug 16, 2010)

BTW,,,,,,,,i watched the game and Tebow looked better than Quinn,,,,,,,,,,,,and also better than any other rookie qb thus far.

He does have to work on some things,,obviously.


----------



## chadair (Aug 16, 2010)

mr4shootin said:


> Nobody mentioned that he also had third stringers protecting him on his side of the ball.



several of us did


----------



## Roberson (Aug 16, 2010)

Alot of yall just can't stand the fact that TIM TEBOW is a top-notch quarterback and all around good guy. Is it because the ladies love him? is it because he is a good person? is it the fact that he made a great debut in the NFL?

Or.......... is it because he beat the heck out of you Dawgs in years past?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 16, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> Alot of yall just can't stand the fact that TIM TEBOW is a top-notch quarterback and all around good guy. Is it because the ladies love him? is it because he is a good person? is it the fact that he made a great debut in the NFL?
> 
> Or.......... is it because he beat the heck out of you Dawgs in years past?



Do you get sick of hearing about what a good guy Mark Richt is?  I know a lot of these gators do.  yet they don't understand how anybody could not just love timmy.

It's all relative.


----------



## Buck (Aug 16, 2010)

It's been said on here many times that it's the media love fest for Tebow that's the issue, NOT, Tim himself...


----------



## Sunshine1 (Aug 16, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Do you get sick of hearing about what a good guy Mark Richt is?  I know a lot of these gators do.  yet they don't understand how anybody could not just love timmy.
> 
> It's all relative.




I think Mark Richt is a great guy.  

So is Tim Tebow, and had Tim Tebow played for Georgia then all the Georgia fans would be supporting him in his NFL career, as would any Bama fan or Vols fan, etc etc. 

I wish Tim Tebow the best.............he is a great guy and a great player. If he doesn't last long in the pros, that will be a shame. But I'm glad he did well yesterday. If he had done as poorly as Quinn I wouldn't have had to make this post..............someone would have already posted on how crappy he did.


----------



## sandhillmike (Aug 16, 2010)

Buck said:


> It's been said on here many times that it's the media love fest for Tebow that's the issue, NOT, Tim himself...



But, what do you want from the media? Here's a guy that has 2 NC's, a Heisman Trophy, led his team to unworldly heights and is a genuine nice guy. Of course they're going to write and talk about him, it sells.


----------



## boothy (Aug 16, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> 1st...does sunshine1 = proside?
> 
> 2nd...tebow isn't going to last long in the nfl taking shots like he did towards the end of that game.  If his team mates didn't pick him up after that td, he would have laid there a few minutes, he was stunned.



The safety was the one who didn't get up.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Aug 17, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> 1st...does sunshine1 = proside?



I don't get it........... What's proside?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 17, 2010)

Sunshine1 said:


> I don't get it........... What's proside?



It's a now rarely seen creature that can best be spotted cavorting through the moonlight with kevina.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Aug 17, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> It's a now rarely seen creature that can best be spotted cavorting through the moonlight with kevina.



A forum member maybe??? Gotcha........


----------



## DSGB (Aug 17, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> 1st...does sunshine1 = proside?





South GA Dawg said:


> sunshine1/proside/dewalt.



Nope, unless proside/dewalt is really a female.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 17, 2010)

DSGB said:


> Nope, unless proside/dewalt is really a female.



He made me wonder sometimes.


----------



## lisa1914 (Aug 17, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> Alot of yall just can't stand the fact that TIM TEBOW is a top-notch quarterback and all around good guy. Is it because the ladies love him? is it because he is a good person? is it the fact that he made a great debut in the NFL?
> 
> Or.......... is it because he beat the heck out of you Dawgs in years past?



Love it


----------



## drhunter1 (Aug 18, 2010)

The best QB's are the best at playing the game between the ears.  I think he will be fine. He's no dummy.  Jim Plunket threw the worst spiral I ever saw short of Billy Kilmer and he won a super bowl because he was smart and tough. 

Tebow is going to be better than most are giving him credit for.


----------



## DeWalt (Aug 18, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> He made me wonder sometimes.



You got to get over this little man crush thing Nancy.

I haven't been on here in almost a month and your'e still obsessing.............


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 18, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> You got to get over this little man crush thing Nancy.
> 
> I haven't been on here in almost a month and your'e still obsessing.............



You're the weenie that got lips pooched out and ran and hid for a month.  nancy yourself.


----------



## Roberson (Aug 18, 2010)

lisa1914 said:


> Love it



Wow........... I'm blushing.....


----------



## DSGB (Aug 19, 2010)

Twiggbuster said:


> No quarterback last very long running in the NFL.
> Maybe he's different.



He sat out practice with bruised ribs. Doesn't appear to be anything serious, but enough to leave practice.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Aug 19, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Per ESPN you forgot about the second sentence in that paragraph.
> 
> Tebow went 8 of 13 for 105 yards in the second half, with most of the completions and yards coming on dump-offs during the closing drive against a soft defense. On the game's final play, Tebow scrambled 7 yards for a touchdown, running over safety Kyries Hebert to score -- a power move he used so many times in college.
> 
> ...



I remember that POWER MOVE against Ole MISS in 08 I also remember TEBOW crying his eyes out on TV after that POWER MOVE


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 19, 2010)

I heard that Tim Tebow smells like stink bait and that he goes to the bathroom in his pants.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I heard that Tim Tebow smells like stink bait and that he goes to the bathroom in his pants.


----------



## sleeze (Aug 19, 2010)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I remember that POWER MOVE against Ole MISS in 08 I also remember TEBOW crying his eyes out on TV after that POWER MOVE



AHHHH, yes,,,,i remember it like it was yesterday. Tebows famous speech.......Led to a National Championship....  That was a good year.

I would lose to ole siss every year....if the end result was a national championship.


----------



## olcowman (Aug 20, 2010)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I remember that POWER MOVE against Ole MISS in 08 I also remember TEBOW crying his eyes out on TV after that POWER MOVE



Yeah and I cried right along with him.... I just can't imagine what it felt like? A kid that they wore out all the good adjectives describing his talent, determination and dedication that he brought to the sport. A young man who will arguably go down as the best college player in history in the eyes of many and who will be talked about for decades. And to beat all, this 'role model for all' spent his free time comforting AIDS infected babies in Africa, digging wells in third world nations, and testifying about his personal relationship with Christ. 

Yeah he cried, I cried, folks all across the country was brought to tears when they found out the best team in the country, led by the best college QB in history, had stumbled and let the peckerwoods from Ol Miss slip up and beat them.  It would have been half way tolerable and not near as bad if it had come by way of say "a scrappy William and Mary squad that had played far beyond their athletic ability" or even "an example of giving it all you got and then some" and a team like Middle Tenn State had stepped up and knocked off the number one team in the nation. Them sort of losses might make you sniffle some, but you ain't going to bust out bawling on national tv, or laying in the living room floor in the fetal position, crying yourself dry like i did.

No sir, this was good versus evil, the light side of the force against the dark side, Rooster Cogburn and Ned Pepper a charging head on at each other .... a loss of biblical proportions. I forgot the good guys don't always win, that them cattle rustlers killed John Wayne in the 'Cowboys', and it totally slipped my mind that there is occasionally a ripple in the 'force' that upsets the balance of good and evil. It all came pouring back to me when the thuggery that dwells in Oxford somehow managed to trip up a team lead by the icon of modern day college athletics. I'm purty sure I got my Bible out that night and started reading thru revelations to see if this sort of anarchy was mentioned as a harbinger of even worse things to come.

If one looks back into history, both literally and metaphorically, those true champions and the one's that we remember as heros, were often themselves standing at the edge of the dark abyss. And much like our boy Tebow, they dried their tears of disappointment and then managed somehow, thru inner strength, unparalleled conviction and sheer will-power, to span that deep abyss and reach the other side with more conviction and determination than ever. When he walked to that press podium and announced to the world that he personally would shoulder the entire program for the rest of the season, and his vow to the faithful that peckerwoodery would never again prevail over their beloved gators while under his watch, he set himself up in a bad way in the eyes of many. His actions and the momentous results from that day forward until he hoisted the NC trophy, cemented his place in history.

The really bad thing about all this is that I am a life long Dawg fan. A died in the wool gator hater. I hate the UF like a yankee hates grits. I've personally burned Steve Spurrier in effigy and paid a woman in New Orleans at one of them voodoo shops seven dollars to put a curse on him and make his personal parts fall off. I have bad dreams about Urban Meyer a chasing me and he's got horns, a tail and one of them devil pitchforks. (I still aint gonna waste seven bucks on him, i learnt my lesson) When I try to be decent and occasionally make myself converse with a gator fan about college football and the up-coming season, in no time at all I start tasting that throw up taste in the back of my throat and I start getting light headed. 

I tried hard, real hard, to do some serious hating on Tebow that first year. I made snide comments and posted smart alecky remarks about Urban's new boy wonder right along the other UGA faithful on here. But when I got to watching how passionately he played the game, how he never placed any blame on his coaches or team mates, and how he always managed to put a sincere plug for Jesus into every interview and let everyone know that his lord and saviour was to be credited first and foremost for his accomplishments, well I kinda slacked off on the Tebow bashing. When I saw him holding them little bitty AIDS orphans over in Africa and watched a video or two of him testifying in front of school children, I quit hating on him all together and even started getting to feeling kind of crossed up about my convictions. I was sorta quite about it for a long while, having some serious issues as I watched his progression to the Heisman and NC , but i finally busted out of the closet so to speak when I saw a segment on the tv about Tebow's relationship with the parents of a little boy who had passed with a terminal diesese and who happened to be a really big Tebow fan. I crossed over right then and before i know'd it I was on here a fighting with all the Dawg fans who were hating on him and trying to firgure out how long it would take me to drive all around the state and personally knock the lungs loose on most of them!

I've paid dearly for my transgressions and now find myself unworthy of the trust of the Dawg faithful in many ways. I'm back to gator hating and even had one of them 'devil dreams' night before last, but sadly I now hate alone. (my wife aint right in the head and don't care about college ball - bless her heart) When I try to post my re-invigorated doctrine of all that is Dawg, I am often reminded by others of my slide from grace. Regardless I stick to my guns on this issue and feel strongly about the ability, the character, and the legacy thus far of the man they call Tebow. He wasn't born the greatest college QB in history, nor was he artificially groomed for greatness by an overzealous father. His faith, being blessed with some natural athletic ability, an inpecable set of morals and character, and the fact that he has got a heart as big as a washtub is what propelled him into the history books. He didn't leave any of that in gainesville when he left for the nfl and if as he says and based on his body of work thus far, that he sincerely desires to be successfull at the next level, well I wouldn't bet against him going out doing just that. IMO... he will go down as one of the greats in the nfl. When you really dissect the entire package and consider his college career, his character and commitment, when one considers his passion for whatever he faces and his ability to rise up in time of strife and lead those with him to victory..... I aint going to worry much about him getting out of a bad habit of carrying a football a little low in the pocket or correcting a hitch in his throwing motion. Those that would question his toughness and durability, don't even get me started. I done wrote a book here and that sort of non-sense is ridiculous to begin with unless you ain't watched college football in the last 4 years or maybe live way down in them So Ga swamps where they don't get no satellite feed and think espn is something their Granny had cause "she could always sense when a tornader was a coming" and was able to make warts go away? They get lots of warts down there i reckon? _(I'm sorry but i couldn't resist it fellers LOL)_


----------



## sandhillmike (Aug 20, 2010)

Some of your kennel mates could learn from your example. I don't mind you hating the Gators, that's just normal football stuff, but to not give a kid who fights so hard for his team (any team) their respect is petty, to say the least. Way back in the dark ages Hershel Walker gave my team a dose, gaining over 200 yards all three times we played. I hate the Mutts, but I at least had the admiration of a guy that could play like that.


----------



## jmar28 (Aug 20, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> Some of your kennel mates could learn from your example. I don't mind you hating the Gators, that's just normal football stuff, but to not give a kid who fights so hard for his team (any team) their respect is petty, to say the least. Way back in the dark ages Hershel Walker gave my team a dose, gaining over 200 yards all three times we played. I hate the Mutts, but I at least had the admiration of a guy that could play like that.




I'll give Tebow the respect he deserves on a college level. That I will do, But he will have to prove to everybody that he is a worthy NFL QB.  This isn't college anymore, there won't be too many more running over people. I think we all saw that with the touchdown, when he tried to run over that guy, now his ribs are all jacked up. And that was like a 3rd string player. Now imagine him trying to do that with Troy Paulamaulu(however the heck you spell his name), from the Steelers or Ray Lewis. Also, He still has that old slow college windup he needs to fix.


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 20, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> Some of your kennel mates could learn from your example. I don't mind you hating the Gators, that's just normal football stuff, but to not give a kid who fights so hard for his team (any team) their respect is petty, to say the least. Way back in the dark ages Hershel Walker gave my team a dose, gaining over 200 yards all three times we played. I hate the Mutts, but I at least had the admiration of a guy that could play like that.



His mama dropped him on his head when he was little...and I know for a fact he got kicked by a cow or eight...! And I told him when we graduated that smokin dope was gonna leave a mark on his little mind! 

Everybody liked TBow the kid... but Gaylizards and the media fawned over him to point of nausea. Hope he does well in the NFL, glad he's gone.


----------



## Gutbucket (Aug 20, 2010)

Did he say "The best QB in college football history."


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 20, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> Some of your kennel mates could learn from your example. I don't mind you hating the Gators, that's just normal football stuff, but to not give a kid who fights so hard for his team (any team) their respect is petty, to say the least. Way back in the dark ages Hershel Walker gave my team a dose, gaining over 200 yards all three times we played. I hate the Mutts, but I at least had the admiration of a guy that could play like that.



See the thing is, I couldn't care less who you don't like from our team.  I don't see it as you owe it anybody to like a UGA player.  The way that some of yall get misty over Tim tebow is hilarious.  Yall act like a bunch of old women.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Aug 20, 2010)

The way that some of yall get misty over Tim tebow is hilarious. Yall act like a bunch of old women.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey I like Tebow and I think he'll be a good NFL QB if he learns to slide. My post was to point out that the "POWER MOVE" didn't work against the Rebels like it did against the Dogs


----------



## olcowman (Aug 20, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> See the thing is, I couldn't care less who you don't like from our team.  I don't see it as you owe it anybody to like a UGA player.  The way that some of yall get misty over Tim tebow is hilarious.  Yall act like a bunch of old women.



This aint about like or not like is it? I don't reckon we are back in 2nd grade again are we? (BTW the best two years of my life) I like to stir and rile as much as any but with this Tebow kid.... I got to feeling stupid trying to come up with something snide to post.  You got to give respect where it is due regardless of which team you pull for and in my 30+ years of following college ball, Tebow takes the cake.

He's a phenom on the field and an example to follow off the field. His accomplishments and actions are subject to make folks get a little "misty" so to speak. My lawd almighty if he'd played at UGA we'd have shrines built up and down the highways in his honor, we'd name streets after him and our kids would be named Tebow and Timmy Ann, his birthday would be a paid state holiday and we'd all stay home and stare in gratitude at the multitude of posters and pictures plastered across the walls of our housetrailers. 

Us Dawg fans have had it turned up a notch or two for decades, it don't take alot to get some of us all tore up to begin with when it comes to our team. (like a season with only 8 victories) This sudden success is sort of new to the Gators I realize and they are not mentally equipped to properly express their fanatacism. Heck back before anyone even knew they had a football team in north Florida I was on my knees barking at Clemson fans trying to get into Sanford stadium before kick off. Shoot I was throwing beer on Auburn folks back when I had to pay somebody of age a dollar to buy it for me! I probably wasn't hardly 9 or 10 years old when this "new kid" got on the school bus one morning a wearing a Vol sweater with a great big T on the back of it. Son!!! the fight was on then! Whew I mean eye gouging, head on the floor banging, spit, slobber and blood flying all over the place, it weren't no pretty sight! That little girl about beat me to death before the bus driver got pulled over and drug her off me! But I did get a right smart of blood on her purty orange sweater... guess I showed her.

GO DAWGS


----------



## jmar28 (Aug 20, 2010)

olcowman said:


> This aint about like or not like is it? I don't reckon we are back in 2nd grade again are we? (BTW the best two years of my life) I like to stir and rile as much as any but with this Tebow kid.... I got to feeling stupid trying to come up with something snide to post.  You got to give respect where it is due regardless of which team you pull for and in my 30+ years of following college ball, Tebow takes the cake.
> 
> He's a phenom on the field and an example to follow off the field. His accomplishments and actions are subject to make folks get a little "misty" so to speak. My lawd almighty if he'd played at UGA we'd have shrines built up and down the highways in his honor, we'd name streets after him and our kids would be named Tebow and Timmy Ann, his birthday would be a paid state holiday and we'd all stay home and stare in gratitude at the multitude of posters and pictures plastered across the walls of our housetrailers.
> 
> ...




This dude is pretty funny  I like that post


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 20, 2010)

olcowman said:


> This aint about like or not like is it? I don't reckon we are back in 2nd grade again are we? (BTW the best two years of my life) I like to stir and rile as much as any but with this Tebow kid.... I got to feeling stupid trying to come up with something snide to post.  You got to give respect where it is due regardless of which team you pull for and in my 30+ years of following college ball, Tebow takes the cake.
> 
> He's a phenom on the field and an example to follow off the field. His accomplishments and actions are subject to make folks get a little "misty" so to speak. My lawd almighty if he'd played at UGA we'd have shrines built up and down the highways in his honor, we'd name streets after him and our kids would be named Tebow and Timmy Ann, his birthday would be a paid state holiday and we'd all stay home and stare in gratitude at the multitude of posters and pictures plastered across the walls of our housetrailers.
> 
> ...



Everything that you said is true but I dissagree with you about how we SHOULD like Tim Tebow or root for him or whatever.  It's fine if you like Tim Tebow.  That's your right.  But I don't have to like him.  I'm not obligated to like him.


----------



## Roberson (Aug 20, 2010)

why don't you like him, I wonder?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 20, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> why don't you like him, I wonder?



Mostly because of the kind of stuff on this forum.  having people constantly trying to convince me that liking him is the morally right thing to do just makes me like him even less.  he's just a football player.  Yall act like he's Jesus Christ.


----------



## olcowman (Aug 20, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Mostly because of the kind of stuff on this forum.  having people constantly trying to convince me that liking him is the morally right thing to do just makes me like him even less.  he's just a football player.  Yall act like he's Jesus Christ.



Nah, Jesus wouldn't play at UF... and I ain't never said you had to like him or its immoral not to like him. I just said you got to give him some respect for what he represents and what he has accomplished. Quit being a baby.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 20, 2010)

olcowman said:


> Nah, Jesus wouldn't play at UF... and I ain't never said you had to like him or its immoral not to like him. I just said you got to give him some respect for what he represents and what he has accomplished. Quit being a baby.



How am I being a baby just because I don't see this the same as you.  I haven't"gotta" do anything.


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 20, 2010)

Alright you two mater heads...don't make me come down there and settle this with a considerable amount of Yeungling and geetar/madolin pickin!  Can't stand to see two good friends of mine sassin without me....








gettin right in the dang middle of it!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2010)

What is this thread about anyways?


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 20, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What is this thread about anyways?




Walkin on water?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Walkin on water?


 
Another Tebow thread??


----------



## olcowman (Aug 20, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> How am I being a baby just because I don't see this the same as you.  I haven't"gotta" do anything.



You're right, we can have different opinions even if yours ain't right. I realize I got a little over enthusiastic as I followed his career but dad-gum if he ain't the pinnacle of everything good about college football I don't know what is. Yes he played for that bunch of heathens down there but I can't for the life of me find anymore to poor mouth him on. Can you? He was good for college football period, especially in light of the fact that alot of our modern day athletes ain't exactly what you might call role models. 

If Tim Tebow had signed with UGA and played out his college career for the Dawgs...... me and BitterRoot would both have matching Tebow tattoos right now!!! I'd put mine on my back right next to my Elvis, BitterRoot said his'n would probably go on his belly just above that George Michael tat he got back in the 80's....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 20, 2010)

olcowman said:


> If Tim Tebow had signed with UGA and played out his college career for the Dawgs...... me and BitterRoot would both have matching Tebow tattoos right now!!!


 


Oh just wait till I see Bitter again....

Priceless...


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 20, 2010)

Dwight you just ain't right boy... you know that was a cocoon I had tatooed on my belly.... it is now a butterfly it stretched so much it took on wings..!!


----------



## olcowman (Aug 20, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Dwight you just ain't right boy... you know that was a cocoon I had tatooed on my belly.... it is now a butterfly it stretched so much it took on wings..!!



Thank goodness I didn't get nothing like that tattoo'd on my belly. A butterfly would have done turned into a bald eagle on this biscuit sack of mine. Honestly, Greg I know it weren't your proudest moment and all, especially with how things turned out for him and in them little incidents in them public bathrooms over in England. But that "cocoon" sure did favor George Michael, purty hair and all. Just be thankful i sobered up and talked you out of getting that Boy George tat you was pining over that night in Chattanooga!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 21, 2010)

olcowman said:


> You're right, we can have different opinions even if yours ain't right. I realize I got a little over enthusiastic as I followed his career but dad-gum if he ain't the pinnacle of everything good about college football I don't know what is. Yes he played for that bunch of heathens down there but I can't for the life of me find anymore to poor mouth him on. Can you? He was good for college football period, especially in light of the fact that alot of our modern day athletes ain't exactly what you might call role models.
> 
> If Tim Tebow had signed with UGA and played out his college career for the Dawgs...... me and BitterRoot would both have matching Tebow tattoos right now!!! I'd put mine on my back right next to my Elvis, BitterRoot said his'n would probably go on his belly just above that George Michael tat he got back in the 80's....



I agree with all that and me being "wrong" is only your opinion.  Not a fact.  

I think what I don't like and am sick of is the Tebow hysteria.  Tebow himself really doesn't bother me.  It's people's "get a chill up my leg" response to him that gets on my nerves.  Grown men gushing like junior high girls about another grown man.  Sorry, I'm not gettin on board.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 21, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I agree with all that and me being "wrong" is only your opinion. Not a fact.
> 
> I think what I don't like and am sick of is the Tebow hysteria. Tebow himself really doesn't bother me. It's people's "get a chill up my leg" response to him that gets on my nerves. Grown men gushing like junior high girls about another grown man. Sorry, I'm not gettin on board.


 
Where IS proside when you need him. Heck even Ol' Red would love this topic...


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 21, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where IS proside when you need him. Heck even Ol' Red would love this topic...



...well proside is now "DeWalt."


----------



## olcowman (Aug 24, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I agree with all that and me being "wrong" is only your opinion.  Not a fact.
> 
> I think what I don't like and am sick of is the Tebow hysteria.  Tebow himself really doesn't bother me.  It's people's "get a chill up my leg" response to him that gets on my nerves.  Grown men gushing like junior high girls about another grown man.  Sorry, I'm not gettin on board.



I kinda see your point, but on the other hand, and granted this is my opinion.... A kid with his athletic ability, his character and with the heart he plays with, well they don't come along just everyday. Maybe a little gushing is in order? I ain't sure if my gushing has reached the jr. high school girlie level yet but it probably got close a time or two. Everytime I thought he was set up for the big flop, he pulled out a miracle. 

I am so used to our college athletes garnering attention for robbing liquor stores, driving drunk, and beating bar patrons nearly to death.... I guess when all they had to say about Tebow was that he loved the Lord and was a virgin..... it thru some of us in a tizzy and made us gush a little? But I see where you're coming from SGDawg, and I know some folks maybe ain't real emotional and some are. You are probably the kinda feller that can watch Ol' Yeller and laugh at the end. If so you probably wouldn't want to take me to the picture show... I get tore up something terrible ever time I see it! (not to mention buttered popcorn gives me gas something awful)


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 24, 2010)

olcowman said:


> I kinda see your point, but on the other hand, and granted this is my opinion.... A kid with his athletic ability, his character and with the heart he plays with, well they don't come along just everyday. Maybe a little gushing is in order? I ain't sure if my gushing has reached the jr. high school girlie level yet but it probably got close a time or two. Everytime I thought he was set up for the big flop, he pulled out a miracle.
> 
> I am so used to our college athletes garnering attention for robbing liquor stores, driving drunk, and beating bar patrons nearly to death.... I guess when all they had to say about Tebow was that he loved the Lord and was a virgin..... it thru some of us in a tizzy and made us gush a little? But I see where you're coming from SGDawg, and I know some folks maybe ain't real emotional and some are. You are probably the kinda feller that can watch Ol' Yeller and laugh at the end. If so you probably wouldn't want to take me to the picture show... I get tore up something terrible ever time I see it! (not to mention buttered popcorn gives me gas something awful)



Don't remember you sheddin any tears over them dead possums we throwed up on the breeze way outside the lunchroom....  Maybe you are having selective remorse,.........Ok I cried too when old yeller died..


----------



## olcowman (Aug 24, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Don't remember you sheddin any tears over them dead possums we throwed up on the breeze way outside the lunchroom....  Maybe you are having selective remorse,.........Ok I cried too when old yeller died..



I laughed so hard I cried! Maybe you need to quit bringing that up... I ain't got no idea what the statute of limitations is on "abuse of a marsupial carcass"? Just in case... "I was insane back then", you can tell by the crowd I was running with!


----------



## drhunter1 (Aug 24, 2010)

I for one don't understand the vitriol towards Tebo. It seems like there is a certain portion of society that is just dying to see him fail. I don't get it.


----------



## olcowman (Aug 27, 2010)

drhunter1 said:


> I for one don't understand the vitriol towards Tebo. It seems like there is a certain portion of society that is just dying to see him fail. I don't get it.



All joking aside, you just hit the nail on the head. Winners are almost always controversial, due to their status in society. Every action they take is scrutinized, and they’re frequently held up to higher standards than the rest of the population. Not only is Tebow a subject of controversy due to his being the focal point of college ball the last few years, the fact that he personally chooses to publically live by such a high set of standards draw him even more attention. 

There is a pile of reporters, football fans, and it seems a certain segment of society in general that refuse to acknowledge his contributions and impact on the sport. They find some fault, whether it be his throwing motion or even the abundance of media attention and adulation from fans that he has attracted, and use it as best they can to scratch away at his impeccable character and on-field success. Can you imagine the glee and joy to be had by these haters if by chance Tebow turns out to be a dismal failure in the NFL or how many enthusiastic "I told you so" posts we would see if he was ever photographed drinking a beer?

Tebow's attention is well deserved, not over-hyped by no means. He has great athletic ability sure, he won national championships, as somebody wins one every year. And there is more than a few Heisman Trophy winners alive. I think it is his off field personna and his lifestyle that really drives the haters crazy. Even his own teamates and UF fans themselves have jealously questioned his skills and celebrity status. Maybe it is human nature to harbor ill will towards those that are more successful than ourselves?


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 27, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> Some of your kennel mates could learn from your example. I don't mind you hating the Gators, that's just normal football stuff, but to not give a kid who fights so hard for his team (any team) their respect is petty, to say the least. Way back in the dark ages Hershel Walker gave my team a dose, gaining over 200 yards all three times we played. I hate the Mutts, but I at least had the admiration of a guy that could play like that.



I believe if you look back over the old posts, you will find that myself and several other DAWGS gave Tebow his due.  The only flaw in him that I know is the college he chose and even I can understand how he really had no choice.  Tim is what every father would want his son to be like.  I wish him nothing but the best.

Will he make it in the NFL, I don't know.  I do know that his style is not conducive to NFL play, but I also know that if hard work and determination can alter his style, it will be done. I do know that Tim will be a success in life.


----------



## drhunter1 (Aug 27, 2010)

olcowman said:


> All joking aside, you just hit the nail on the head. Winners are almost always controversial, due to their status in society. Every action they take is scrutinized, and they’re frequently held up to higher standards than the rest of the population. Not only is Tebow a subject of controversy due to his being the focal point of college ball the last few years, the fact that he personally chooses to publically live by such a high set of standards draw him even more attention.
> 
> There is a pile of reporters, football fans, and it seems a certain segment of society in general that refuse to acknowledge his contributions and impact on the sport. They find some fault, whether it be his throwing motion or even the abundance of media attention and adulation from fans that he has attracted, and use it as best they can to scratch away at his impeccable character and on-field success. Can you imagine the glee and joy to be had by these haters if by chance Tebow turns out to be a dismal failure in the NFL or how many enthusiastic "I told you so" posts we would see if he was ever photographed drinking a beer?
> 
> Tebow's attention is well deserved, not over-hyped by no means. He has great athletic ability sure, he won national championships, as somebody wins one every year. And there is more than a few Heisman Trophy winners alive. I think it is his off field personna and his lifestyle that really drives the haters crazy. Even his own teamates and UF fans themselves have jealously questioned his skills and celebrity status. Maybe it is human nature to harbor ill will towards those that are more successful than ourselves?




Yeah I mean, it just seems that when you work hard, keep your nose clean, and always strive to do the right thing and work to be successful, somebody has to come along and try to tear that person down.

He's just a kid for petes sake and a darn fine one at that. When he did that commercial during the Super Bowl, he had to know that the liberal establishment were going to come at him with both barrels. And they did, right on cue, but he had the courage to do it anyway, even though he knew that it was going to cause him grief from the same press that would be covering his every move for the rest of his career. That takes stones if you ask me.

I'm pulling for him, and I hope, he shows all those haters that they were wrong.

It's not like Tiger Woods. I don't care for him, but I didn't tear him down. He has torn himself down, yet no matter what he did or has done, he will still have fans that will follow him to the ends of the earth. I find it very strange that a man of no moral character can garner as much fanatical support as he has. While at the same time Tim Tebo is raked across the coals and his moral character is beyond reproach.


----------

